# I need collar tag info



## rahboogz (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey everyone. I am looking for a little bit of help. I've noticed on some t-shirts there is a strip on the inside of the collar...similar to this Girbaud shirt
Marithe Francois Girbaud Boxing Club red T-shirt,XL,EXC | eBay









Can anyone tell me the name of this kind of tag and what material it is mostly made from? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Rahsaan,

The strip called "neck/collar tape", it could be made from many diffferent materials. Normally, the neck tape made from self fabric considering a color matching problem and cost effective. 

The one you showed the link, the tape should be something like "cotton ribbon", the words are screenprinted on the ribbon, that is also very common used, which is more soft to neck skin when using a cotton material, and the words on it is to promote the brand of t-shirt. 

Of course, the tape also can be made from many other materials, such as velvet, woven shirt fabric, polyester weave tape...

For me, if you wanna a printed tape as the link, it is better to choose cotton ribbon material. 

Bill


----------



## rahboogz (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you so much Bill. I wasn't sure of what to call that strip and I always thought it was cool to have on a t-shirt. Like you said, it promotes the name of the brand more and , to me, it makes the shirt look a bit more enhanced.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

No problem, Rahsaan.
Enjoy to stay here and learn more! Good luck to you.

Bill


----------

